# Ανακοίνωση εκδήλωσης: SHAPING OUR COMMON FUTURE, 31/10/2014, Τεχνόπολη του Δήμου Αθηναίων



## Dimi (Sep 5, 2014)

*Δελτίο Τύπου*

*SHAPING OUR COMMON FUTURE
31 Οκτωβρίου 2014
Τεχνόπολη του Δήμου Αθηναίων
*​
Με αφορμή τη διεξαγωγή της Γενικής Συνέλευσης του Ευρωπαϊκού τομέα της Διεθνούς Ένωσης Μεταφραστών (FIT EUROPE) στην Αθήνα, η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου διοργανώνει σειρά εργαστηρίων και ομιλιών με κεντρικό άξονα το μεταφραστικό επάγγελμα, την *Παρασκευή 31 Οκτωβρίου 2014* στο χώρο της *Τεχνόπολης του Δήμου Αθηναίων* στο Γκάζι.

Η συμμετοχή στα εργαστήρια, που θα πραγματοποιηθούν από τις *10 π.μ. έως τις 3.30 μ.μ*, είναι δυνατή μόνο κατόπιν εγγραφής μέσω του ιστότοπου της εκδήλωσης http://event.peempip.gr για περιορισμένο αριθμό ατόμων έναντι συμβολικού ποσού. Τα εργαστήρια χωρίζονται σε *3 θεματικές ενότητες (Technology, Visibility, Pricing)* και απευθύνονται πρωτίστως σε επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές.

Η απογευματινή εκδήλωση είναι ελεύθερη για το κοινό και θα διεξαχθεί από *5.30 μ.μ. έως 9.00 μ.μ*. Οι ομιλητές, αντιπρόσωποι ενώσεων που ανήκουν στην FIT EUROPE, από την Αγγλία, την Κύπρο, την Ελλάδα και την Ολλανδία, θα παρουσιάσουν τις δράσεις των συλλόγων τους για την κατοχύρωση των επαγγελματικών και εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων των μεταφραστών, προσφέροντας νέες οπτικές και δυνατότητες, και θα δώσουν χρήσιμες συμβουλές για την καλύτερη ανάδειξη και προώθηση του επαγγελματικού προφίλ του μεταφραστή.

Όλες οι ομιλίες και τα εργαστήρια θα διεξαχθούν στα αγγλικά. Δεν προβλέπεται διερμηνεία.

Το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα, στοιχεία για τους ομιλητές και άλλες πληροφορίες για τις εκδηλώσεις είναι διαθέσιμα στον ιστότοπο event.peempip.gr και στη σελίδα της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ στο Facebook.

Η ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ, με 10 χρόνια ενεργής παρουσίας στο μεταφραστικό χώρο στην Ελλάδα και διεθνώς, περιμένει με μεγάλη χαρά όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους, φίλους, συνεργάτες, συναδέλφους και μελλοντικούς συναδέλφους στην Τεχνόπολη στις 31 Οκτωβρίου, σε μια πανευρωπαϊκή ημέρα αφιερωμένη στους επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές.

Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ

ΤΕΛΟΣ ΔΕΛΤΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ

Για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας στο [email protected]


----------



## crystal (Sep 5, 2014)

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον κι ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
Ένα σχόλιο μόνο: θα ήταν ωραία αν διεξάγονταν και τα εργαστήρια σε απογευματινή ώρα.


----------



## Dimi (Sep 5, 2014)

Ναι, δυστυχώς έπρεπε να οργανωθεί έτσι λόγω της διαθεσιμότητας ορισμένων ομιλητών. Ευελπιστούμε μελλοντικά να οργανώσουμε κάτι εκτός τακτικών εργάσιμων ωρών.


----------



## Dimi (Sep 15, 2014)

Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε συνέντευξη της Chris Durban στο ιστολόγιο της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ και να τη δείτε ζωντανά στις 31/10/2014, στην Τεχνόπολη!


http://blog.peempip.gr/chris-durban-and-the-chamber-of-secrets/


----------



## Dimi (Oct 27, 2014)

Πέντε ημέρες έμειναν ακόμη και εμείς εργαζόμαστε πυρετωδώς για να είναι όλα έτοιμα! Όσοι δεν προλάβατε να κλείσετε θέση στα πρωινά εργαστήρια, μην ξεχνάτε την απογευματινή ανοικτή εκδήλωσή μας στο χώρο της Τεχνόπολις Δήμου Αθηναίων (κτίριο Δ10). Σας περιμένουμε με χαρά να ακούσετε τους εξαιρετικούς ομιλητές μας την Παρασκευή 31 Οκτωβρίου από τις 17:00, και στη συνέχεια να απολαύσετε κρασάκι από τους Αμπελώνες Μάρκου! Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες επισκεφθείτε τον ιστότοπο της εκδήλωσης http://event.peempip.gr/ και τη σελίδα του event στο facebook https://www.facebook.com/events/722113267857466


----------

